# how create "send emai" button in Word ?



## fatchai (Sep 20, 2004)

hello :

i want to create a survey form in Word format. i have 2 challenges here.

1. i want to create an radio button like excel one. 
how can i do it ? (user restricted to select 1 option only)
some users suggest to use frame but i was not able to create it successfully. (still cannot select multi options)
can anymore give me more in details?

2. i want to create a button/icon in the survey form whereby it will capture the survey data in the document and then it will generate an email from the outlook apps. the email also includes To: email address + subject line as well. seen a difficult task here... 

cheers
fatchai.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You need to add option buttons from the control toolbar in Word. If you have more than one set of radio button options then you will need to embed the objects within a frame. If you want to use a button to generate an email you will need to use some VBA code for this. The problem you will face is that some users will not have macros enabled in their program. The will affect functionality and make the users confused. Here is a link that you may find helpful

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa140269(office.10).aspx

Regards,
Rollin


----------

